# [Full]: D&D 7th level game, 4 players



## Thordain (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm interested in DMing a game. This is a short 7th level adventure. 
I'd like to run a very fast paced game, with very active players posting at least twice or three times day if not more. Basically I'm looking for people that have the boards open all day during work and can quickly type up their actions to keep the game moving.
The game is mostly an indoor dungeon crawl. I'm looking for four players that can commit to playing actively. Please post below if you'd like to play, along with what kind of character you'd be playing.
This would be PHB and splatbooks only (no FRCS). Anything in the PHB/DMG allowed, splatbook feats, items, and spells approved on a case-by-case basis. No prestige classes.

House rules: 
-Monks and paladins may multiclass freely (Ie you may take a level of paladin, then a level of another class, then back to paladin without penalty).
-Monte cook's ranger allowed
-3.5e haste used (other 3.5e spells to be used as they are published).

Character creation:
-18,000 gp allowed
-Writing a background nets you an extra 2gp or 1 xp per word, up to a maximum of 1,000gp or 500 xp.  In other words, if you write a background of 500 words or more, you get an additional 1,000 gp OR 500 xp OR any combination of the two (2gp = 1xp) such as 500 gp AND 250 xp.
-32 point buy
-No single item worth more than 9,500 gp allowed.

Please post, with a character writeup if you are interested in playing.


----------



## Rino (Apr 30, 2003)

i'm always in for a good dungeons crawl, and i can post 2 times a day atleast

i'm going for dwarven fighter


----------



## Page (Apr 30, 2003)

I'd love to join up! I can definitely post at least twice a day, maybe more on slower days. I'd like to play a human rogue (with maybe one or two fighter levels thrown into the mix).


----------



## Thordain (Apr 30, 2003)

Both of those sound good, Rino and Page. Go ahead and create your 7th level characters using the guidelines above and post them here. Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 1, 2003)

I have an idea for an obese halforc Sorcerer with a monkey familiar.  Can we use the Leadership feat?  I would be looking for a fighter/bodyguard lacky.

Because the Sorcerer is the worst possible class for the half orc, let me know if this is going to be a meat grinder because if it is I would play something a bit more efficient.


I can post several times a day during the work week.  I hardly even look at my computer on the weekends, especially with the warm weather.


----------



## yangnome (May 1, 2003)

I can go the cleric route to round out the party...

I'll have to think about what diety I want to follow though.  Any estimation on how long the game will run?  Posting often isnt a problem for me, right now I'm unemployed and sit at home..


edit: right now, I am thinking LN cleric of Weejas, human...


----------



## Thordain (May 1, 2003)

KTT, this module does have some hard parts, so perhaps you might want to play something other than half-orc sorc 

I would, however, like to keep the game moving at a fast clip on weekends as well. If you don't feel you can post on weekends I'd prefer to give priority to someone that can.

Yang: I'm also unemployed and looking for work. It's not a long module and we should be playing fast, so although I can't estimate a total time I think it would be quick as these games go.


----------



## yangnome (May 1, 2003)

any info on where we'll be playing?  Just stuff to help with the background...


----------



## yangnome (May 1, 2003)

oh, and when is the deadline for characters?


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 1, 2003)

Yea, I can't commit to the weekends, so count me out.


----------



## Thordain (May 1, 2003)

We will start as soon as I have four players that have posted characters that meet the above requirements, so please post your character asap 

This game is still open to people who want to play a fast paced game, don't be shy! Post your characters so we can get started!

Sorry to see you go KTT


----------



## Thordain (May 1, 2003)

[snip, double post]


----------



## Thordain (May 1, 2003)

As for campaign setting, assume the standard PHB Greyhawk setting. Your characters will start the adventure at an inn in the small village of Gross Fell, a small village of farmers and sheperds. Rumors of a treasure buried in the hills outside the village have led you here.

Rino and Page, are you still with us? If so please post your characters. Until then I'm still recruiting


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 1, 2003)

Never mind


----------



## Page (May 1, 2003)

I'm definitely still here! I will be finishing up my character just as soon as I get home tonight. I would have had him posted last night, but the boards were down and I couldn't check to be sure that I was conforming to your guidelines. So look for my character to pop up sometime during the night.


----------



## yangnome (May 1, 2003)

I'll try to get my character up by tonight as well...


----------



## Rino (May 1, 2003)

still going strong. i changed my mind a bit from full fighter to 5fighter/2barbarian. Is the feat "extra rage" from masters of the wild allowed?? if not it's just 7 fighter. 

anyway i'll post my char around 4pm gtm tomorrow.


----------



## Thordain (May 1, 2003)

Yep Rino, you sure can have extra rage! One of my favorite feats as well. Glad to hear you and Page are still with us.

Looks like we need one more player! An arcane caster would balance out the party nicely... Come and sign up for a fun fast paced game!

Dorn?


----------



## yangnome (May 1, 2003)

though I doubt its likelyhood, if that 4th character is being held back because they dont want to play an arcane spellcaster, but rather a cleric, I will switch... I really don't mind playing anything and if it gets the game going faster, I will make whatever adjustments necessary.  Of course, for right now, I'll stick with working on the cleric idea.


----------



## Thordain (May 1, 2003)

*character posting format*

When posting your characters, I would appreciate it if you would use the d20 statblock format
Scroll down on that page and see the last four examples under "expanded format". That seems to be the standard for posting characters on most games on this board, and that format will help me run combat quickly and reduce mistakes and confusion. Example:

*Character, male human Ftr1*: CR 1; ECL 1; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d10+2; hp 12; Init +1; Spd 20 ft; AC 17 (+4 scale mail, +2 large wooden shield, +1 Dex); Melee bastard sword +3 (1d10+2/crit 19-20); Ranged longbow +2 (1d8/crit x3); AL LG; SV Fort +4, Ref +1, Will -1; Str 15, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 10.

_Skills and Feats_: Climb +2 (4), Handle Animal +4 (4), Jump +2 (4), Ride +5 (4); Cleave, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Power Attack.

_Equipment_: bastard sword, longbow, scale mail, large wooden shield, trail rations, arrows (20).



Thanks!


----------



## Thordain (May 1, 2003)

Hit points: Hit points will be 3/4 of your HD for each level. 
1d4 - 3 hp
1d6 - 4 hp / 5 hp
1d8 - 6 hp
1d10 - 7 hp / 8 hp
1d12 - 9 hp

*Beginning at level two*, for hit dice that have alternating hp per level, you alternate between the high and low, starting with the high. The first time you take a level with an alternating hit die you take the high, and the next time you take a low.

For example:
Barb1/rog2/ftr3/rog1/bard1: 12 + 5 + 4 + 8 + 7 + 5 + 4

Explanation: I know this is a little bit more complicated than the standard system of taking 1/2 hp. I don't like the 1/2 hp system, however, since it gives d4 hit die characters 3 hp per level, while barbarians only get 7 hp per level with a d12. The d4 character gets 3/4 of his hp per level, while the d12 only gets 7/12. With my system, each class gets 3/4 of their hp per level, not just wizards and sorcerers. Although its a tiny bit more complicated than standard, I feel this is a more balanced and fair way of giving out hp.


----------



## Page (May 2, 2003)

Thordain,

I'm pretty much ready to post my character stats. I just wanted to ask you a question first...are any magic items from the DMG allowed so long as they fall beneath the maximum GP value you listed in your initial post? As the character stands now, he has a few magic items from the DMG that all fall beneath the maximum single item value, but I want to be sure that I'm not doing anything wrong or munchkining the character.


----------



## Thordain (May 2, 2003)

Yep Page, that's totally cool. Any magic item you want from the DMG, as long as no single item is worth more than 9,500.


----------



## Page (May 2, 2003)

Ok, thanks Thordain. Here is my character. Just let me know if you see anything that is incorrect or makes you unhappy. 

*Lorenz: Male Human Rog5/Ftr2*; Medium Humanoid ; HD 5d6 (Rogue), 2d10 (Fighter); hp 46; Init +8; Spd 30; AC 19 (Mithral Shirt, Ring of Protection +1, +4 Dex); Atk +6 base melee, +9 base ranged; +10 (1d6+2+1d6, +1 Sword, short); +10 (1d8, Longbow, Masterwork); +7 (1d4+1, Dagger, Masterwork); +6 (1d4+1, Dagger); +6 (1d3+1, Unarmed); AL CG; SV Fort +4, Ref +10, Will +2; STR 13, DEX 18, CON 12, INT 14, WIS 12, CHA 8.

_Class Features_: Evasion, Sneak Attack (+3d6), Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC)

_Skills:_ Appraise+4 (2), Balance+7 (3), Climb+5 (4), Decipher Script+6 (4), Disable Device+11 (9), Escape Artist+8 (4), Gather Information+3 (4), Heal+2 (2), Hide+19 (5), Jump+17 (6), Listen+8 (7), Move Silently+20 (6), Open Lock+12 (8), Pick Pocket+6 (2), Read Lips+3 (1), Search+8 (6), Spot+7 (6), Tumble+8 (4), Use Magic Device+3 (4), Use Rope+6 (0).

_Feats:_ Blind Fight, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Weapon Finesse: Sword, short.

_Equipment:_
Weapons: Dagger, Masterwork; +1 Sword, short: Shock; Dagger; Acid (flask); Acid (flask); Arrows (50); Longbow, Masterwork.
Armor: Mithral Shirt.
Goods: Backpack; Case, map or scroll; Flint and steel; Lantern, hooded; Rope, silk (50 ft.); Thieves' tools; Explorer's outfit; Rations, trail (per day); Rations, trail (per day); Antitoxin (vial); Mirror, small steel; Waterskin (full).
Magic: Cloak of elvenkind; Goggles of minute seeing; Ring of Protection (+1); Boots of elvenkind.
Funds: 762 GP, 35 SP

_Background:_ 
Lorenz grew up an orphan in the dirty streets of a crowded, overpopulated city. Knowing that he could never survive on his own, Lorenz took up with a rough gang of thieves who began to teach him the secrets of the underworld. Quickly mastering the meager thieving skills the gang members could teach him, Lorenz found himself hungering for something more. Having done some contract work for the large shadowy thieves' guild that controlled the underbelly of the city, Lorenz left his gang to become a full member of the guild. He wanted to learn from the masters of the shadow arts, and that he did. He found himself quickly rising through the ranks and acquiring a small fortune along the way.

Unfortunately, things soured for Lorenz when the guild decided to send him out on a mission to assassinate a city official who had refused the guild's bribes and was threatening to crack down on their operations. Though he relished the life of a thief, Lorenz had never been an evil man.  He had no special regard for the laws of politicians and kings, but he did have a personal moral sense of right and wrong. Assassination was outside the bounds of acceptable behavior as far as he was concerned, and he refused the assignment. He had always known that the guild engaged in such cold-blooded and ruthless activities, but he had tried not to think about it. Now that he was forced to confront it, he found himself at odds with the organization that had fostered him and his skills for so long. Knowing that the guild wuld never stand for his insubordination, Lorenz quickly packed a few of his most precious belongings, retrieved his hidden stash of gold, and slipped out of the city. Unable to ignore his conscience, Lorenz slipped the marked official an anonymous warning about the assasination attempt before he left. He knew that the guild would find out about it and would know who had warned the man, but Lorenz wasn't planning on ever coming back to the city anyway. The guild would hunt for him, but they'd never find him. 

Looking for something better, Lorenz took up the adventuring life, finding all of the wealth and excitement he could ever want. He was his own man and relished the freedom he had found ever since he had left his guild days behind. Always in search of adventure and the next big score, Lorenz is constantly moving from place to place, following the news he hears and his own instincts toward whatever opportunity might be just over the horizon.

_Appearance_
Lorenz is about 5'10" with a lean, wiry build. He is somewhat swarthy in appearance, with the dark coloring typical to the people of his home region. His black hair is fairly long, not quite reaching his shoulders, and he wears a closely trimmed and well kept beard. His dark brown eyes are impenetrable, though they often seem to reflect a certain kind of good-natured personal amusement. 

Lorenz is not an attractive man, and he speaks with the accent and manner of one who has been raised in the rough and tumble world of the streets. He is a likable enough once people get to know him, though he does tend to have a brusque manner about him that can put people off. He is very individualistic in nature and has a hard time grasping the idea of compromise with others. If he thinks he is right about something, he knows he is right and will act accordingly. He also has a dislike for authority, and won't hesitate to stand up to it, especially if he feels that his personal honor is at stake. So, while he is a good man at heart, it is all of these things that can make him difficult to like or even get along with much of the time. 

(_EDIT: Added background and appearance. Sorry it took so long. My cable modem connection has been spotty this weekend._)


----------



## Thordain (May 2, 2003)

Looks good Page! One tiny thing, if you could put the number of skill points spent in each skill in parentheses after the bonus, like this: 

_Skills and Feats_: Climb +2 (4), Handle Animal +4 (4), Jump +2 (4), Ride +5 (4); Cleave, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Power Attack.

Also, bracers of armor +1 don't stack with mithril shirt. Both give an armor bonus, so they don't stack.

Also it seems you only used 31 of your 32 possible points:
str 13 +5
dex 17 +13 (18 at lvl 4)
con 11 +3
int 14 +6
wis 12 +4
cha 8 0
_edit: fixed now_

That totals to 31 unless I'm making a mistake...

A ring of protection +1 would stack with your armor, it would not stack with spells that give a deflection bonus such as _shield of faith_.  You can also get an amulet of natural armor +1, which would stack with your armor and _shield of faith_, but wouldn't stack with spells such as _barkskin_.

It also seems you are missing 2 feats, by my calculation.
lvl1
lvl3
lvl6
ftr1
ftr2
human bonus feat

It also seems that you've overspent:

Mithral shirt 1,100 gp
MW dagger 352
MW bow    425
Boots of striding and springing 6,000 gp
Boots of elvenkind	2,000 gp
Cloak of elvenkind	2,000 gp
Goggles of minute seeing 1,000 gp
Ring of protection +1  2,000 gp
short sword shock    8,310

Perhaps you didn't realize that the boots of striding and springing have been errataed to 6,000gp?

Also haven't check your skill point totals yet, but just reminding you that since disable device isn't a fighter class skill, you'll need to spend 2 points per level to advance it for each level in fighter you take.. sorry if you took that into account, just saying that in case you forgot 

Looking over the rest now... posting comments as I find them.

Thanks! 

_Edit: Added overspending.. please look into this 
Added comment about skill points.
_


----------



## Page (May 2, 2003)

Thordain said:
			
		

> *
> Also, bracers of armor +1 don't stack with mithril shirt. Both give an armor bonus, so they don't stack.*




Oops! I always forget the stacking rules. Would a Ring of Protection +1 stack, since it gives a deflection bonus to AC, or would that still be considered a non-stackable AC bonus? 

I'll add those skill points to the stats right away!


----------



## Thordain (May 2, 2003)

Bunch more comments in my post above this one  I'll keep editing that post rather than spam more posts so keep checking back.


----------



## Page (May 2, 2003)

Thanks Thordain! I'm glad you have such a sharp eye tonight. 

Looks like I forgot those two fighter level feats...back to work...

EDIT: Well, I think I've managed to fix all of the mistakes you've spotted so far. I need to turn in for the night, so if you spot any other mistakes just post them and I will make all necessary changes tomorrow. Thanks for the help!


----------



## yangnome (May 2, 2003)

Thordain...My character write up is pretty much done...now, assuming I want to contact you off the boards, how would that best be done?  You can email me at yangnome at yangnome dot com, or I will of course check back here.


----------



## Rino (May 2, 2003)

Taklinn Duril , male dwerg Bbn2/Ftr5: CR 7; ECL 7; Medium-size Humanoid (dwerg); HD 5d10+2d12+21; hp 77; Init +3; Spd 25 ft; AC 21 (+7 breastplate, +3 Dex +1 Braces); Melee mastwork greataxe +11/+6 (1d12+3/crit x3), or +1 dwarven waraxe +11/+6 (1d10+5/crit x3); Ranged mighty composite (+3str)longbow +10/+5 (1d8+3/crit x3); SA rage; SQ fast movement, uncanny dodge; AL CG; SV Fort +11, Ref +5, Will +2; Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 7.

Skills and Feats: Heal 6 Intimidate 6 Listen: 7 Spot: 5 Wilderniss Lore: 4; Exotic Weapon Proficiency Dwarven Waraxe, Extra Rage, Quickdraw, Power Attack, Cleave, Greater Cleave.

SA–Rage (Ex): 3/day, Taklinn Duril can fly into a screaming blood frenzy for 5 rounds. Taklinn Duril gains +4 Str, +4 Con, and a +2 morale bonus vs. fear, but suffers -2 to AC. After the rage, Taklinn Duril is winded. darkvision 60ft. +2 vs poison. +2 vs spells and spell like effects, +1 on attackroll vs orc and goblinoids. +4 dogde vs gaints. linguages: commen, dwarven

SQ–Uncanny Dodge: Dex bonus to AC.

Equipment: adamantine breastplate, +1 dwarven waraxe, mw greataxe, braces of armor +1, gloves of dex +2, cloak of risistance, mighty compostie (+3 str) longbow, 40 MW arrows, backpack, lock avarage, silk rope 100ft, healers kit, explorers outfit, 5 trail rations, 5 alchamist fire. .


----------



## Thordain (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the writeup Rino. But what is a dwerg? 

Also, since your character will often be in a rage, could you please make a statblock for Taklinn while he is in rage with all the changes to AC, attack, saves, skills, etc figured out? That way I can easily switch from one to the other in combat. Thanks!

Also, bracers of armor +1 will not stack with your breastplate.

You also don't need to spend a feat on the dwarven waraxe if you plan to only use it two handed


> Waraxe, Dwarven: A dwarven waraxe is too large to use in one hand without special training; thus, it is an exotic weapon. A Medium-size character can use a dwarven waraxe two-handed as a martial weapon, or a Large creature can use it one-handed in the same way






We are still looking for a 4th player. If no one has expressed interest by the time all of you have finished writing your characters and backgrounds, I'll just ask one of you to play a 2nd character, and then we can get the game started.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 2, 2003)

I am still interested and can commit to many postings Monday-Friday and at least 2-3 on the weekends.  You still need a magic user right?  I will create a sorcerer tonight and post it on the board if you give me the OK.  

Can I use Monte's Sorcerer?  Technically, I can not email the complete description of the class to you because it is part of a purchased product, but I can explain the differences.  From memory there are more hit points, and less spells to choose from (it is more combat focused).


----------



## Thordain (May 2, 2003)

Glad to have you on board KTT.

Yes, you may use monte's sorc. I actually do own the PDF of the book of eldritch might II, but it is on my computer which is still being shipped from Tokyo to Seattle. I would want to have the rules available since the spell list is pretty different from the PHB sorc. It would not be illegal for you to email it to me.

I know that one important difference with monte's sorc is that haste is moved up to 4th level. Since we are using the 3.5e revised haste, it is possible that monte might want to move it back to 3rd level. What I am going to do is rule that for now, haste will be 4th level still for monte's sorc, but if you make a post on monte cook's boards (www.montecook.com) and ask him whether 3.5 ed haste should be at 3rd or 4th level for his variant, I'll go with whatever he replies with.

Edit: I did a quick search and monte already replied to this question. He says to leave it at 4th level.

Edit: Rino, if you like, you may use your STR modifier on intimidate instead of your CHA. I usually use that minor variant (barbarian smashing his fist on the table to scare someone) when I DM.

I'm looking forward to seeing your character!


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 2, 2003)

Can I use the leadership feat?


----------



## Thordain (May 2, 2003)

I'd prefer to stay away from leadership


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 3, 2003)

I am thinking of using a druid instead of a sorcerer.  I wanted to use Escew materials  from T&B and Natural Spell from MotW as feats.  They would allow the druid to cast spells in his wild form.  I am also looking to have a dire wolf companion.  If any of this does not meet your specifications, let me know.


----------



## Thordain (May 3, 2003)

Druid and MotW is fine, but no _miasma_. That spell is just broken.

As for dire wolf companion, I don't have my MotW book with me (won't get it until next week), so I'll just go with if it's in the book and listed as something you can normally get then sure.

Please post stat block for yourself, your companion, and yourself in wild shape form.


----------



## Thordain (May 3, 2003)

It would be great if everyone could have their characters updated tonight so I can start the game 

Still waiting on:
-Yang's character + background (plus fix what you sent me by email, overspending)
-KTT's character + background
-Rino's background + fix problems (see my post above)
-Page's background


----------



## Rino (May 3, 2003)

Taklinn Duril , male dwerg Bbn2/Ftr5: CR 7; ECL 7; Medium-size Humanoid (dwarf); HD 5d10+2d12+21; hp 77; Init +3; Spd 25 ft; AC 21 (+7 breastplate, +3 Dex +1 Braces); Melee mastwork greataxe +11/+6 (1d12+3/crit x3), or +1 dwarven waraxe +11/+6 (1d10+5/crit x3); Ranged mighty composite (+3str)longbow +10/+5 (1d8+3/crit x3); SA rage; SQ fast movement, uncanny dodge; AL CG; SV Fort +11, Ref +5, Will +2; Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 7.

Skills and Feats: Heal 6 Intimidate 6 Listen: 7 Spot: 5 Wilderniss Lore: 4; Exotic Weapon Proficiency Dwarven Waraxe, Extra Rage, Quickdraw, Power Attack, Cleave, Greater Cleave.

SA–Rage (Ex): 3/day, Taklinn Duril can fly into a screaming blood frenzy for 5 rounds. Taklinn Duril gains +4 Str, +4 Con, and a +2 morale bonus vs. fear, but suffers -2 to AC. After the rage, Taklinn Duril is winded. darkvision 60ft. +2 vs poison. +2 vs spells and spell like effects, +1 on attackroll vs orc and goblinoids. +4 dogde vs gaints. linguages: commen, dwarven


SQ–Uncanny Dodge: Dex bonus to AC.

Equipment: adamantine breastplate, +1 dwarven waraxe, mw greataxe, braces of armor +1, gloves of dex +2, cloak of risistance, mighty compostie (+3 str) longbow, 40 MW arrows, backpack, lock avarage, silk rope 100ft, healers kit, explorers outfit, 5 trail rations, 5 alchamist fire. .

in rage: 
str 20 +5 
con 20 +5
AC 19
Melee mastwork greataxe +13/+8 (1d12+5/crit x3), or +1 dwarven waraxe +13/+8 (1d10+7/crit x3);




but it says you can use it as a martial weapon in 2 hands but if you take the fest you can use it is one


Waraxe, Dwarven: A dwarven waraxe is too large to use in one hand without special training; thus, it is an exotic weapon. *A Medium-size character can use a dwarven waraxe two-handed as a martial weapon*, or a Large creature can use it one-handed in the same way 

and its a adamantine breastplate so the +2 bonus is natural not magic, but i can change it in to a amulet of NA +1 then i'll lose the cloak


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 3, 2003)

Thoart Wormwood: Dwarf, Hill Drd7; Medium Humanoid ; HD 7d8+21 (Druid); hp 61; Init +0; Spd 20; AC 13; Atk +5 base melee, +5 base ranged; +5 (1d4, Sling); +6 (1d6, Sickle, Masterwork); +5 (1d4, Dagger, silvered); SQ: Darkvision (Ex), Dwarven traits (Ex); RF: Stonecunning, +2 Fort save against poison, +2 Ref save against spells, +1 attack bonus against orcs & goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus against giants; AL NG; SV Fort +9, Ref +3, Will +10; STR 10, DEX 10, CON 16, INT 12, WIS 18, CHA 8.

Possessions:
Weapons: Sickle, Masterwork; Sling; Dagger, silvered; Bullets, sling (20).
Armor: +1 Leather.

Goods: Bedroll; Chalk, 1 piece; Mirror, small steel; Pouch, belt; Rope, silk (50 ft.); Sewing needle; Waterskin (full); Healer's kit; Spell component pouch; Traveler's outfit.
Magic: Ring: Sustenance; Ring: Animal Friendship; Wand: Cure Light Wounds (1) (Charges: 50); Wondrous: Heward's handy haversack; Wondrous: Cloak of resistance (+1).

Funds: 1 pouch with 1600 GP value in misc gems, 94 gold pieces, 9 silver pieces, 10 coppers.

Skills: 
Animal Empathy (7) +6, Appraise+3, Concentration (5) +8, Craft (Metalworking)+1, Craft (Stonecarving)+1, Craft (Stonemasonry)+1, Craft (Weaponsmithing)+1, Diplomacy (7) +6, Handle Animal (6)+5, Intuit Direction (2)+6, Knowledge (nature) (5) +6, Scry (6)+7, Spellcraft (1) +2, Swim (1)+1, Wilderness Lore (10)+14.  Add lang - Goblin

Feats: 
Extend Spell, Eschew Materials, Natural Spell

Spells Known (Drd 6/5/4/3/2): Spells Prepared (Drd 6/5/4/3/2): 
0 - Create Water, Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance, Virtue; 
1st - Calm Animals, Cure Light Wounds x2, Goodberry, Magic Fang; 
2nd - Barkskin, Charm Person or Animal, Flame Blade, Flaming Sphere; 
3rd - Cure Moderate Wounds, Greater Magic Fang, Summon Nature's Ally III; 
4th - Dispel Magic, Flame Strike.

(3) Dire Animal, Wolf: None Dire Animal, Wolf ; CR 3;Large Animal ; HD 6d8+18 (Animal); hp 45; Init +2; Spd 20, 50; AC 14; Atk +10 base melee, +5 base ranged; +10(1d8+10, Bite);SA: Trip (Ex); SQ: Scent (Ex); AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +3; STR 25, DEX 15, CON 17, INT 1, WIS 12, CHA 10.
Skills: Hide+5, Listen+6, Move Silently+5, Spot+6. – Uses 18 of the 19 HD available for my animal companions

(1) Animal, Owl: None Animal, Owl ; CR 1;Tiny Animal ; HD 1d8 (Animal); hp 4; Init +3; Spd 20; AC 15; Atk +0 base melee, +5 base ranged; +5(1d2-2, Claws);AL LG; SV Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +2; STR 6, DEX 17, CON 10, INT 1, WIS 14, CHA 10.
Skills: Hide+11, Listen+14, Move Silently+20, Spot+6. 
Feats: Weapon Finesse.  Uses 1 HD available (19 of 19)


I will have my history done later today.  

I am not sure which forms I will take in wild form.  Do you want the spread for a few of the ones I expect to use, or would you prefer me to send a stat block with the post when I use wild shape?


----------



## Thordain (May 3, 2003)

> and its a adamantine breastplate so the +2 bonus is natural not magic, but i can change it in to a amulet of NA +1 then i'll lose the cloak




Adamantine breastplate is an _armor_ bonus. Bracers of armor also give an _armor_ bonus. The two will not stack. If you don't believe me you can ask in the rules forum


----------



## Thordain (May 3, 2003)

KTT, if there is one wild shape form that you definitely plan on using, then go ahead and post its statblock. Otherwise if you really don't know what you will be using, just post it when you wildshape.

At this point I'm just waiting for everyone's background and for Rino to fix the bracers of armor issue and we can start.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 4, 2003)

Thoart grew up in a remote not too well known surface dwelling dwarven community.  The dwarves of the community had focused on meditation and inner strength.  As part of the rigid self-discipline of the community, they created beautiful gardens, although the gardens were not the same natural flowing beauty of the elves, but well manicured gardens with bushes and trees trimmed into strong geometric shapes, these were dwarves after all.  Thoart found himself more intrigued with the gardens and nurturing of life and the delicate balance found there in than inner strength and meditation.

Thoart left his home at a young age, when an elven druid, AnDurin, stopped by the community to gander upon the fabulous dwarven gardens he had heard about.  There he met Thoart and a friendship bloomed.  A year later AnDurin came back to ask Thoart to be his apprentice and Thoart left his clan behind.

Thoart soon leaned that a druid’s life is one of conflict, of battle and strife.  He has addressed barons and kings, farmers and miners, and few are aware of the needs of their environment.  Most people can be convinced to at least slightly modify their lifestyle, but some require serious convincing.  In one such case, a small barony ruled by Sir Delvo VanMullen was clear-cutting 1000 year old trees and filling in wetlands to create grazing lands for the barons cattle and deer.  

Thoart explained that the trees were a treasure and many species would die, never to return to this land again.  Baron VanMullen not only did not listen, but also arrested Thoart and threw him in a dungeon for two years until the destruction was complete.  When Thoart was released he befriended a dire wolf and turned all of his effort to the revenge against the baron.  His cattle and deer were killed, he still refused to listen.  Fire rained upon his house, he still refused to listen.  His food became spoiled and he lost his only son to the sickness, he still did not listen.  For four years Thoart fought him with everything he had, the baron lost nearly everything, his estate, his family, and his men.  

Using his animal friends to warn him, the barons men could never find him, and the baron grew desperate and started setting all the woods to flame.  Thoart answered the challenge and killed the baron while he slept.  What Thoart did not know was this was the baron’s plan.  He was raised by an evil cleric in a special ceremony and that is when Thoart grew scared and ran.  Thoart has ran for several years, gaining power, stopping only for short periods to help farmers learn effective ways to farm small fields and yield better crops, to plant new vegetation in burned out areas etc.  He has currently started adventuring with other people, taking comfort when he can spend time with clerics who have power over the undead.

During his travels he had made several friends, Marikus Toka and Lee Kadrill from his childhood community have been great support and now have dwarven monks travel the lands to teach their agricultural art and to take in students.  The community is quickly becoming multi-racial.  His biggest concern is that when he first ran, he went in search of his mentor AnDurin, he was not sure how he was followed, but the baron came and there was a large battle, AnDurin told Thoart to run and he did.  Twice since then Thoart has looked for AnDurin and was unable to find him.  At AnDurin’s cottage within his grove he found a note:

“You destroyed everything I ever loved, everything I ever had.  Now I will do the same to you.  My thirst for your blood has no end and cannot be quenched.  I will find you and you will suffer.”


----------



## Rino (May 4, 2003)

Taklinn Duril , male dwerg Bbn2/Ftr5: CR 7; ECL 7; Medium-size Humanoid (dwarf); HD 5d10+2d12+21; hp 77; Init +7; Spd 25 ft; AC 21 (+7 breastplate, +3 Dex +1 ring); Melee mastwork greataxe +11/+6 (1d12+3/crit x3), or +1 dwarven waraxe +11/+6 (1d10+5/crit x3); Ranged mighty composite (+3str)longbow +10/+5 (1d8+3/crit x3); SA rage; SQ fast movement, uncanny dodge; AL CG; SV Fort +10, Ref +4, Will +1; Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 7.

Skills and Feats: Heal 6 Intimidate 6 Listen: 7 Spot: 5 Wilderniss Lore: 4; Improved Initiative, Extra Rage, Quickdraw, Power Attack, Cleave, Greater Cleave.

SA–Rage (Ex): 3/day, Taklinn Duril can fly into a screaming blood frenzy for 5 rounds. Taklinn Duril gains +4 Str, +4 Con, and a +2 morale bonus vs. fear, but suffers -2 to AC. After the rage, Taklinn Duril is winded. darkvision 60ft. +2 vs poison. +2 vs spells and spell like effects, +1 on attackroll vs orc and goblinoids. +4 dogde vs gaints. linguages: commen, dwarven


SQ–Uncanny Dodge: Dex bonus to AC.

Equipment: adamantine breastplate, +1 dwarven waraxe, mw greataxe,ring of protection +1, gloves of dex +2, mighty compostie (+3 str) longbow, 40 MW arrows, backpack, lock avarage, silk rope 100ft, healers kit, explorers outfit, 5 trail rations, 5 alchamist fire. .

in rage: 
str 20 +5 
con 20 +5
AC 19
Melee mastwork greataxe +13/+8 (1d12+5/crit x3), or +1 dwarven waraxe +13/+8 (1d10+7/crit x3);


bio: 
taklinn grew up as any normal dwarf, when his friend were joining up for militairy training to protect the village inside the mountain. in training he found out that he wasn't good  with the bow so he focused on melee weapons like axes. a couple of years later when he finished his training, the village was under attack by drown. it was a long and exhausting battle and when taklinn saw his friends being slaughtered by the drow he became as angry as he never was before. that day he killed more then everyone. but the village couldn't be saved so he made it with some to the surface. and started a new life and he tries to for get all that has happened


----------



## Thordain (May 4, 2003)

*Rino*: Could you please show how many class skills are spent in each skill? Putting in the standard statblock format of +total bonus (skills spent) makes it a lot easier for me to double check your points. Like this:
_Skills and Feats_: Climb +2 (4), Handle Animal +4 (4), Jump +2 (4), Ride +5 (4); Cleave, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Power Attack.

Making it in this format makes it a lot easier for me to double check your skill points.

Nice background. Not quite 500 words but since you spent less than 19000 that's fine.

*KnowTheToe*: Could you please show how many class skills are spent in each skill? Putting in the standard statblock format of +total bonus (skills spent) makes it a lot easier for me to double check your points. Like this:
_Skills and Feats_: Climb +2 (4), Handle Animal +4 (4), Jump +2 (4), Ride +5 (4); Cleave, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Power Attack.

Making it in this format makes it a lot easier for me to double check your skill points.

Nice background!

*Page*: Everything looks good! Nice background.

*Yang*: Your character looks good except what I told you by email. Also waiting on your background, and if you could do the skill points as I mentioned above for Rino and KTT, that would be great!

Once everyone has done that, we can get started


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 4, 2003)

Fixed my character sheet.


----------



## Thordain (May 4, 2003)

KTT: three comments.
1) You get an extra language besides common and dwarven
2) I count that you've spent 50 skill points out of a possible 55. But you also have 6 profession skills which are trained only. Assuming you put one skill point into each, that's 56 points, or one point over. Also with your wis bonus of +4, how do you get a total of +6 in those skills?
Its very possible I made a mistake, so just checking 
3) You also have some money left over by my count so feel free to add that to your inventory (but you don't have to )


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (May 5, 2003)

*Still looking for a PC?*

If you are still looking for a PC let me know.


----------



## Thordain (May 5, 2003)

It seems we have four players now, djrdjmsqrd, but if you want to go ahead and make a character, you can switch in if someone drops out.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 5, 2003)

I have added a language, my money and deleted those professions.  The professions were part of a different direction I thought of going, but changd my mind.

I think I only get 50 skill pts

LVL 1 (4+1) 4 = 20
LVL 2-7 (6X5) = 30
Total               = 50


----------



## Thordain (May 5, 2003)

You're right KTT, thanks for catching that. Your character looks good!

Yang and Rino, I'd really like to see your characters finalized tonight so we can get started .


----------



## yangnome (May 5, 2003)

done, check my site to see what you think.


----------



## Thordain (May 5, 2003)

All right, everyone is done except for Rino, so I'm going to go ahead and start the adventure. Rino, could you please address the issues I posted about above as soon as you can?


----------



## yangnome (May 5, 2003)

OK, sorry to be late with this, but I had some personal things spring up that kept me busy.  


I have already worked out my character/background with Thordain through email where I could ask a number of questions without cluttering the thread, so I will just post a description for you guys here.

Davik Boulderbreaker is a dwarven cleric of Moradin.  He is 4'6", with firey red hair and a fine example of what a beard should look like.  He don's a finely crafted breastplate that bears the symbol of Moradin and carries a warhammer that would make any dwarf mother proud.


----------



## Thordain (May 5, 2003)

The game has started!
Please post your characters and backgrounds in the rogue's gallery thread here for easy reference.

The game thread is here. Please each choose a color, and use that color for your in character speech. Make out of character comments in _italics_.

Rino, I'm still waiting on your skill points


----------



## Rino (May 5, 2003)

sorry, i was forced by my girl to go shopping with her. so i spent 4 hours doing nothing. tonight i have a PnP DnD so i will go over it, cause some guy is making a 1shot and i need about 5 minutes to build a char. 

(i live in europe so i can only log in around 10am-10pm gtm)


----------



## Thordain (May 5, 2003)

Okay np Rino 
Everyone please post your character in the rogue's gallery thread, and post in the game thread.


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

Rino, I don't mean to pester you, but are you going to be able to post several times a day? The game has already been underway almost 24 hours now and we have yet to hear from you.
If you don't think you will be able to post at least twice a day, I'd prefer to know now and make room for another player such djrdjmsqrd than get halfway through and have to make the same decision


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

Rino has yet to reply, so I am opening up a position for a replacement player. If anyone is interested, please post here. We have just begun the roleplay introduction of the game, so a new player would fit right in.


----------



## Rino (May 6, 2003)

yesterday was an exception i didn't know what i was going to do untill my girl was standing at the door. but i realy can post at least twice a day but only between those times. i cant do more then that so if it's not what you are looking for get another player


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

Ah cool Rino, wb hehe


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

KTT and Yang: If you plan on using spells that require material compenents worth than 1gp, please buy them now and add them to your inventory (list what spell the component is for). Gross Fell is too small to sell them, but we can assume that you bought them before you arrived there, on your previous travels. Once we start the dungeon, you will have to travel to the nearest large city in order to buy components.

Rino, as I mentioned earlier, you may use your STR bonus for intimdate instead of your CHA if you wish (+3 instead of -2)

KTT: Please put your character sheet in the rogue's gallery


----------



## Thordain (May 6, 2003)

KTT: When you post your character to the rogues gallery thread, please include the tricks that your companion knows. If you don't, I'll assume each companion knows the first 6 tricks listed on page 46 of the DMG: Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Feth, Guard.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 7, 2003)

I will do these tonight.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

I'm going to go ahead and move the game along, assuming you are all right with your current spell selection KTT. Send me an email or post here if you wanted to change something.


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

I am a bit confused as to what teh game time is right now.  Players were told to go to sleep, shop whatever and be in teh common room when ready to leave.  Rino already came down and payed for the night the next morning, and KTT has gone out explored and is now getting a room for the night.  

Any chance on getting some clarification of where we are?  I had gone up, slept and prayed assuming we were moving on to the next day, if it is still the previous night, I'd prefer to be downstairs drinking.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

It's the next day. I've continued on in the game thread.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

KnowTheToe, you've posted in the game thread so I'm assuming you are okay with your default spell selection. Your default selection says Charm Person or Animal. I'll assume you have Charm Person memorized since that is the one that is listed first.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 7, 2003)

I am not subscribed to either thread, as I play from work and all of our email is previewed by our IT department.  I just check the thread when I have time.  I tried posting here earlier saying my spell list is fine, charm person is fine as well.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

Okay great 
I didn't mean to nag, I just didn't want it to be in the middle of combat and have you realize then that you wanted to change your spell selection.


----------



## yangnome (May 7, 2003)

Tomorrow I am going to a job fair, so I won't be around from at least 10-1, probably longer.  I also will be a little less frequent today while I am preparing stuff.


----------



## Thordain (May 8, 2003)

Rino, I'm confused about your damage statistic for your weapons.



> Melee mastwork greataxe +11/+6 (1d12+3/crit x3), or +1 dwarven waraxe +11/+6 (1d10+5/crit x3)




If you are using the greataxe 2 handed, shouldn't the damage bonus be 4? Or are you trying to use it one handed? You can't use a greataxe one handed.

Your rage stats are also confusing



> Melee mastwork greataxe +13/+8 (1d12+5/crit x3), or +1 dwarven waraxe +13/+8 (1d10+7/crit x3)



Shouldn't the dmg bonus on the waraxe be 8? (7 str, 1 bonus). Your greataxe bonus is +5, which seems as if you are trying to use it one handed, which you can't do.


----------



## Rino (May 8, 2003)

i have changed my mind i'm olny holding uo the game. i'm gone this weekend and next week i'm going with school to paris. sorry if this is a little late


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 8, 2003)

delated post


----------



## Thordain (May 8, 2003)

We are looking for a player. We have barely started the adventure, and have not entered combat yet. If you can post at least twice a day and are interested in playing, please let us know


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 8, 2003)

I posted in your other thread.  Let me know.

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 9, 2003)

GoldenEagle will be joining us as a replacement player for Rino. I'm going to put the game on pause until GoldenEagle makes his character. When he does that, I will quickly write him and we can proceed back to the game at the same point we are now.
Feel free to keep discussing in character in the game thread


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 9, 2003)

Taklinn was updated and posted in Rogue's gallery.  The math should be double checked (its late here) and I think i am ready to go!

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 9, 2003)

Thanks for doing this so fast goldeneagle 
quick check of your magic equipment:
+1 shield		+1,000 gp
+1 armor		+1,000 gp
+1			Waraxe, dwarven 2,330 gp
Gloves of Dexterity (+2)				4,000 gp
Boots of speed						8,000 gp

That totals to 16,330, so you may be a little bit under.. when you get a chance double check your coin and you might be able to afford an extra 1,000 gp item.

As for the boots of speed, please be aware that we are using the 3.5 edition haste, (rules linked at the first post of this thread). 

Rest looks good, I'll do a more through check tomorrow


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 9, 2003)

Redid the equip.  Let me know if it all works out now.

I will sbscribe to both threads.  I probably won't be able to check again for 6 hours or so...

I'll post again then.

GE


----------



## Page (May 9, 2003)

Welcome to the game, GoldenEagle! Thanks for coming to the rescue and filling in the vacant spot.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 9, 2003)

I will get my character with spell components and animal tricks up this weekend.  I wanted to get it sooner, but my life is overflowing with activity.  I am moving, my wife is pregnant and on bed rest, I have two dogs who are both in different training classes, and my temporary residence does not have a yard, so I have to walk the dogs 5 times a day.  It has been three weeks since I have done anything outside of running errands.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 9, 2003)

HOLY COW

The narrative with the picture made me gasp!  That was cool.

I think Taklinn may need some healing or "the dwarf is about to die" (gauntlet reference)

This is going to be fun!

GE


----------



## yangnome (May 10, 2003)

yeah, that was cool.  I'm sure he does need healing and thats my next move, I just needed to get my defenses up knowing I'd have to run into the brawl after him to get to him.


----------



## Thordain (May 10, 2003)

Thanks for the comments! I spent a lot of time looking for a suitable dragon pic, I'm glad you guys liked it 
GoldenEagle, the only way you can get to the dragon with your move and still hit it is to take the charge action, which doubles your move and gives you a +2 to hit. It will also give you a penalty to AC until your next round. Is that what you want to do?


----------



## Thordain (May 10, 2003)

Also one minor thing GE, it would be great if you could pick a color to use for your in character voice in the game thread. Having each player use a color makes it easier to skim the pages and find what I need.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 10, 2003)

Charge it is!  I'll use some form of green as it looks like that was what Rino was using.

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 10, 2003)

Okay I'll adjucate that now.. btw it would make my life a lot easier if you could fix the rage stats on your character page. Right now your rage and non rage attacks and damage are identical at +13/+8


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 10, 2003)

Stats are fixed.  The rage should have given me +10 to damage.  sorry about the stats.  I tried to fix the stuff I copied from Rino, but it was late last night.  I caught a bunch more errors that I fixed.  because I just cut and paste last night, I am going to really go through the numbers tonight and make sure there are no other glaring errors.  If anybody sees any, please let me know.

BTW, Dwarves get +2 in their save vs. spell like effects.  Is the dragon's lightning breath spell like, and if so, would it have helped Taklinn's save?

Thanks

GE

Edit: Spelling


----------



## Thordain (May 10, 2003)

No, the dragon's breath is not a spell like effect. Spell like effects are things like _charm person_ at will from a demon.

I'm still waiting for KTT and Page to post their moves so we can move on to the next round...


----------



## Thordain (May 10, 2003)

+10 damage in rage? +6 from strength, +1 for magic, +2 for weap. spec. Where is the other +1 from?


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 10, 2003)

+9 is right...I'm just an idiot  ( I was adding +2 for the rage to my second attack value...sorry)

gE


----------



## yangnome (May 10, 2003)

My group is gaming today, so I will be away from my house from about 10-9, I will try to check up on the game during a break in the session or something...shouldn't be too hard to do, I'm the DM so I can call the breaks .  Anyhow, there isn't much I can post now while waiting for the others.  Daviks intentions are to heal the barbarian, then himself (because it will probably take a few rounds to catch up to the barb, he might heal himself first while approaching) and then cast protection from elements (electricity) on the barbarian.  Of course something couls happen in the meantime to change his course of action.


----------



## Thordain (May 10, 2003)

Knowthetoe and Page haven't posted in 24 hours. Yang and GE, why don't you go ahead and make moves for them. Yang can move Lorenz since he already has a spellcaster, and GE can move Thoart and his wolves.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 10, 2003)

I posted in IC  - I hope the moves don't upset you KTT.  I tried to play it like I've played my PnP Druid.

thoradin
I will go back and edit my IC color for voice...sorry, I forgot

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 10, 2003)

Hey GE, I guess if Yang is busy today you can go ahead and do Lorenz's move too


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 10, 2003)

done.  I hope people don't feel like I'm stepping on toes.  It might be helpful if we all posted some auto combat actions in the Rogues Gallery.  Just a thought.  I really like the concept of multiple posts per day to keep things moving 

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 10, 2003)

Hey GE,

Couple issues with your actions.
The wolves have a speed of 50.  They can't get to the dragon in a single move and attack. The wolves cannot charge since there is no straight line to the dragon (door in the way).
Passing through a threatened square proves an attack of opportunity.
Finally, Lorenz is ahead in initative order of Thoart and the wolves

So with this in mind, you have several options. You can have lorenz hold his action until after the wolves move. You can have the wolves double move. You can have lorenz tumble up to 20 feet of his move. 

Let me know what you want to do  Tell me what squares you want the wolves and lorenz in. Keep in mind their movements of 50 and 30 

Edit: Actually you did say you werent sure if you could move and attack this round with the wolves .. so I think I understand what you want to do. I'll adjucate asap.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 11, 2003)

You got it just like I had envisioned.  It looks like this could get very hairy!

I kept on moving on for the others...I assumed you wanted that to keep things moving...again if I am out of line let me know; not looking to step on toes.

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 11, 2003)

If page and KTT haven't posted by the time yang has posted, I'll go with your proxy actions, GE. 
However, keep in mind that the cure series are touch spells. Neither davik nor thoart have enough move to take a move action and cure. So your proxy action for thoart won't work.
Also, the wolf can't move to U2 since lorenz is in u3 and thaklinn will be in t2.
Finally, if thaklinn takes a 5 ft. step and attacks, he will get 2 attacks. Do you want to power attack both attacks?


----------



## yangnome (May 11, 2003)

OK, I posted.  I actually checked in a couple times, but there really wasn't much for me to contribute.  As for the other players participation, if you guys want to wait until they come back (we are fighting the big dragon already) thats fine with me or if you want to drive on and have us post for them, that's fine too.


----------



## yangnome (May 11, 2003)

Also, I think I moved as far as I could and still cast the spell, If for some reason I miscalculated, let me know and I will change the square I move to.   God my brain is really fried right now...


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 11, 2003)

If it takes two rounds to heal then the druid will move as far as possible and cast produce flame in the first round and move and heal in the second.  taklinn will need as much help as he can get, I am sure...if he is to survive!

Taklinn will power attack with the first attack only if that is allowable.

I saw lorenz taking a 5' step back to make room for the dire wolf.  Sorry if that was unclear.


----------



## Thordain (May 11, 2003)

I have asked that players post at least twice a day, so its totally fine for you to proxy.

As for lorenz and the dire wolf, the problem, GE, is that lorenz is now AFTER the dire wolf in initiative order (since lorenz held his action until after the wolves in order to be able to flank). Thus, the wolf has to move first and lorenz second.
If it was a PC instead of a wolf, you could hold your action until after lorenz. But the wolf is an animal with an intelligence of 2. Although it is smart enough to flank, its not able to do higher order metagame thinking like holding its move .


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 11, 2003)

I think Lorenz would hop back on his turn to put some distance between him and the dragon and thereby let the wolf in...the wolf will have to wait until next round (lucky dragon). That is how I read it.  Does that seem plausible?

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 11, 2003)

Okay, so wolf 1 attacks, wolf2 does nothing (waits till space next turn)... what does lorenz do?


----------



## Thordain (May 11, 2003)

Now that I've given it some more thought, I'm going to revise my stance on the wolf holding its action. Although its not smart enough to specifically wait for character A to do action B, it is certainly smart enough to see that there is no room for it to attack, and for it to wait until a space opens up.
So I'm going to rule that its okay for the wolf to delay its action until after Lorenz. ... be aware that to draw and fire your bow, you will have to drop either your sword or your light stone on the ground since sheathing is a move equivalent action 
I'm going to delay adjucating until tomorrow since its kind of late and I am tipsy  Hopefully page and KTT will have signed in by then and can post their moves, otherwise I'll go with GE's proxy moves.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 11, 2003)

I would have had Lorenz drop the light stone, sheath the sword (move equiv.) and draw his bow after stepping back to fire into melee.

I am more than happy to wait though.  Either way I'll check back several times today.

John


----------



## Thordain (May 11, 2003)

Round 2 adjucated. KTT and Page, are you guys still with us? Haven't heard from you two in a while...


----------



## yangnome (May 11, 2003)

perhaps your cool picture of the dragon scared them off, I know it made me pee my pants.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 12, 2003)

yangnome said:
			
		

> *perhaps your cool picture of the dragon scared them off, I know it made me pee my pants. *




Yup....soiled my seat!


----------



## Page (May 12, 2003)

Ugh! Sorry about my absence, guys. My cable connection here at home has been wonky the last week or so. The cable company promises me that the problem will be sorted out by tomorrow, so hopefully this won't be happening again.

Thanks for keeping Lorenz in the fight for me, GoldenEagle. Your move is exactly what I would have had him do anyway (pull out the bow).


----------



## yangnome (May 12, 2003)

_Resist Elements_ and _Endurance_ are the two spells i converted to cure spells.


----------



## yangnome (May 13, 2003)

Did the game stop with the falling of the dragon?  I've been checking back all day and haven't seen anyone respond to anything...


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 13, 2003)

I hope we aren't done.  I was just starting to have fun. I was just waiting, but I posted now.

Thoradin - Do you want me to keep running the Druid for now to keep things moving?  I don't mind if it helps move things.

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 13, 2003)

No, we aren't done at all. Far from it.
On the other hand, I'd like to know if KTT is still with us. Are you unable or unwilling to keep playing? Or have you just been busy this weekend? I've seen you post in NeMoren's vault, so I know you are still active on the boards...


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 13, 2003)

I think we should move the rubble and see what is behind the doors.  Perhaps we should rest at some point.  I fear that this dragon may have only been a warm up 

GE


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 16, 2003)

I apologize I have not been around for several days, I had posted twice in a game I was running, but not here.  My wifes and my pregnancy has run into serious complications and we will probably miscarry over the next few days.  I do not think I will be able to regularly commit to posting for awhile.  I think it best for you to find a replacement player, as I am currently not in the mood for regular posting.  I am also having a house built and it is a month ahead of schedule, so I will be moving in a few weeks and will be offline for at least two weeks.  Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Thordain (May 16, 2003)

Ack, I'm really sorry to hear that KTT. I hope everything goes well with you.

Other players, we have two choices. I can pause the game until we find a replacement player, or we can continue as we have, with GE or someone else taking control of Thoart (playing 2 characters). Which do you prefer?


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 16, 2003)

I don't mind running two if it keeps things moving quickly (or at least until we find a replacement).  I would prefer to keep going fast.  I am having fun!

KTT - Really sorry to hear about your situation.  I hope it gets better!

GE


----------



## yangnome (May 16, 2003)

I am good to keep the game running with GE running Thoart.  

Also, it looks as though they don't expect the site to stay up through the weekend.  If it goes down again, do you guys want to continue the game on my messageboards until things get stable here?  If so, let me know and I will set up a section for our game.  In teh event that we do this, make sure everyone has a copy of their character on hand.  My forums are located at www.yangnome.com/forums


----------



## Thordain (May 17, 2003)

Okay well it seems as if there is a split between going to town and moving onwards past the rubble. So far GE and Yang  have indicated they want to move to town... lorenz?


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 17, 2003)

If it is cool, I will start posting with more of Thoart's comments and Taklinn will continue his grumbling as that will add more character.  I saw Taklinn as being rather quiet and Barbaric anyhow.

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 17, 2003)

Okay GE, that sound good. Just gonna wait for Page to log in and we can move on.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 18, 2003)

Ready to roll?

Looking forward to getting to town and back to this door 

GE


----------



## Thordain (May 19, 2003)

Waiting for a sign of life from Page  Don't want to run this with only 2 players


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 19, 2003)

I emailed Page.  It looks like he hasn't been on since the boards went down and came back on.  Hopefully we'll be moving forward quickly.

John


----------



## Thordain (May 19, 2003)

Me too, hoping he'll log in soon!


----------



## Page (May 19, 2003)

Sorry guys. I thought the boards would be down all weekend, so I didn't try to log on until today. Oops! I'm back now, though. 

And heading back to town is fine by me.


----------



## Thordain (May 21, 2003)

GE, since you are taking of Thoartt, could you go ahead and post his stats in the rogue's gallery? Also please pick 6 tricks for each of your animal companions.


----------



## yangnome (May 21, 2003)

I'll be posting a new spell list before we head out.   It might be tomorrow morning before I can get it up, but I won't post in the playing forum until it is done.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 23, 2003)

I picked 3 tricks for each.  I'll pick 3 more asap.

GE


----------



## yangnome (May 24, 2003)

the boards going down constantly is killing me... Oh well.  I am going campaing tomorrow and coming back on sunday.   I should be able to post at least once each of those days, but I definately won't get more than once tomorrow, even if the boards are up.  I'll also be gaming on Monday, but I should be able to get to the boards a few times that day.


----------



## yangnome (May 24, 2003)

I've checked in a few times this morning and nothing has happened.  I won't be back until sometime tomorrow evening.


----------



## yangnome (May 25, 2003)

OK... I am back from my trip.  FYI, I am holding in game, though I haven't posted anything about it because it seems senseless.


----------



## Thordain (May 25, 2003)

Welcome back from your trip, yang!
As for posting about holding, I think if that is what you want to do then it's best to post that you hold. Otherwise, I think players can get into a deadlock situation where no one is posting because everyone is waiting for someone else to do something. If you post that you are holding, then it's clear to other players (and to the DM) that you are intentionally holding instead of waiting on someone else.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 6, 2003)

I may have found a replacement player to take over Thoart. His name is tburdett. He'll begin posting as soon as he is ready.. Until then, Thoart is still in GoldenEagle's capable hands


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 6, 2003)

As soon as he is ready he can just start posting and I'll just stop posting for Thoart.  No need to wait for anything on my end.  It'll be good to get back to a 4th player.

GE


----------



## tburdett (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi all,

I just finished reading the in-game thread and hopped into here to get a feel for the players and DM.  I was surprised to see my name mentioned! 

I've now subscribed to all three threads and have printed out Thoart's character sheet.  Look for an in-game post very soon.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks for the quick response tburdett! There's one outstanding issue with Thoart -- he is allowed to choose 6 tricks for each of his animal companions. There are only 3 listed on his character sheet, so you may pick 3 more for each companion if you like.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 6, 2003)

Great!

I'll take a look at my books when I get home from work and give you an updated list.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 6, 2003)

Welcome to the game Tburdett, look forward to gaming with you.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks for making me feel welcome, yangnome!

I've went back over the last combat and I'd like to make sure that I've accurately tracked all of the spells that Thoart cast.  Here is my accounting...

Light
Magic Fang
Flaming Sphere
Cure Moderate Wounds

Did I miss anything?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 6, 2003)

I think you got them all.

Welcome to the game!

GE


----------



## Page (Jun 6, 2003)

Welcome Tburdette! Good to have you join.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh yeah tburdett, it would be cool if you could pick an in character color for your posts .. it makes it easier for me to find when I'm scrolling through the game stuff


----------



## tburdett (Jun 10, 2003)

I have updated Thoart to reflect his new spell choices and animal tricks.

I have also selected my IC text color.

I do not remember seeing this covered, so here goes.  Is it likely that we will gain a level during the course of this adventure?

Another quick one, and I completely understand if your answer is negative.  Thoart currently has the 'extend spell' feat.  This is not a feat that has seen (as far as I can tell), or will see, any use in the game.  Would it be possible to exchange that one feat, and only that one feat, for another?  Something that will get some use during the game?  As I said, I understand if the answer is no.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, you may pick a new feat to replace extend spell.
As for leveling, if all goes well you should all level or be close to leveling at the end of the adventure. I enjoying DMing and, if you enjoy your characters and this game, we can continue and play another adventure if you all would like to.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks!  I'll get my feat selection to you as soon as possible.

Ok, got it, I will select the Scent feat from Masters of the Wild.

Page 81 in the DMG covers the benefits and limitations of this feat.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 10, 2003)

Were those two snakes that the party went past dire snakes?


----------



## Thordain (Jun 10, 2003)

You don't know. You just saw two snakes and decided not to engage them.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 10, 2003)

Thordain,

How does the Ring of Animal Friendship work?  Does it just give me an extra 12HD without any restrictions?  Could I release the two wolves (total of 12 HD) and then use the Ring to befriend one of the snakes (11 HD)?

Thanks!


----------



## Thordain (Jun 10, 2003)

The ring of animal friendship increases your total by 12, but no single animal may have HD in excess of your level.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 10, 2003)

Are weekends usually slow for the game?

(Oops, forgot to finish my message.)


----------



## Thordain (Jun 19, 2003)

tburdett, wizards has released the new 3.5 edition druid.
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/rs/20030610a

If you like, you may update your character to the 3.5 edition druid. The changes will take effect the next time the party rests.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 20, 2003)

Have we quit playing this?


----------



## Thordain (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm waiting for you guys to provide actions.
It's true that we seem to have dropped significantly from our original posting speed. The original goal was twice a day, and we certainly aren't doing that anymore.
I'd like to ask all the players to resume posting twice a day if they can, or post here and tell us if they can't.
So far two people have suggested going back to rest.. what do Taklinn and Lorenz think? I realize it can be hard to make group decisions but when a character makes a suggestion everyone should chime in if there is nothing else going on.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 20, 2003)

sorry, i assumed they wanted to rest.  next time i'll just agree. I have watching and hoping to get back to speed also.

GE


----------



## Thordain (Jun 20, 2003)

Okay, 3 of the party members have agreed about resting.. so please move your characters to where you wish to rest and we will set up camp.

To speed things up, if you camp in the outdoors I will need to know
-Your watch order (casters need 8 hours of uninterrupted rest, non casters need to rest 8 hours but may be interrupted)
-Are you lighting a fire?
-Do you have tents? If so who is sleeping with whom.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 20, 2003)

I've moved things along a bit.  I've suggested a watch order of Thoart, then Taklinn, then Lorenz, and then Davik.  If somebody has a better idea, or wants to see things done differently, let me know and I'll edit my post.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 20, 2003)

Thordain said:
			
		

> *tburdett, wizards has released the new 3.5 edition druid.
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/rs/20030610a
> 
> If you like, you may update your character to the 3.5 edition druid. The changes will take effect the next time the party rests. *




I'm still trying to find the thread that describes how your animal companion gains abilities as a druid gains levels.

Now that the druids animal companion is like a wizards familiar (only one animal companion that gets more powerful as you gain levels), how are you going to handle the ring of animal friendship?


----------



## tburdett (Jun 21, 2003)

Thordain, here is what I've been able to cull from the WotC link, Andy Collins, Roy the Odd, and Shadowstar, concerning the 3.5 druid.  It is long.  Please read the last part of the message where I go over the problems that I see.

3.5 Revised Druids now have the following game statistics.

Abilities: Wisdom determines how powerful a spell a druid can cast, how many spells she can cast per day, and how hard those spells are to resist. To cast a spell, a druid must have a Wisdom score of 10 + the spell's level. A druid gets bonus spells based on Wisdom. The Difficulty Class of a saving throw against a druid's spell is 10 + the spell's level + the druid's Wisdom modifier. 

Since a druid wears only light or medium armor, a high Dexterity score greatly improves her defensive ability.
Alignment: Neutral good, lawful neutral, neutral, chaotic neutral, or neutral evil.

Hit Die: d8.

Class Skills

The druid's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str). See Chapter 4: Skills for skill descriptions.

Skill Points at 1st Level: (4 + Int modifier) x 4.

Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 4 + Int modifier.

Class Features

All of the following are class features of the druid.

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Druids are proficient with the following weapons: club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar, sickle, shortspear, sling, and spear. They are also proficient with all natural attacks (claw, bite, and so forth) of any form they assume with wild shape (see below). Druids are proficient with light and medium armor but are prohibited from wearing metal armor; thus, they may wear only padded, leather, or hide armor. (A druid may also wear wooden armor that has been altered by the ironwood spell so that it functions as though it were steel. See the ironwood spell description.) Druids are proficient with shields (except tower shields) but must use only wooden ones.

A druid who wears prohibited armor or carries a prohibited shield is unable to cast druid spells or use any of her supernatural or spell-like class abilities while doing so and for 24 hours thereafter.

Spells: A druid casts divine spells (the same type of spells available to the cleric, paladin, and ranger), which are drawn from the druid spell list. Her alignment may restrict her from casting certain spells opposed to her moral or ethical beliefs; see Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells, below. A druid must choose and prepare her spells in advance (see below).

To prepare or cast a spell, the druid must have a Wisdom score equal to at least 10 + the spell level (Wis 10 for 0-level spells, Wis 11 for 1st-level spells, and so forth). The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a druid's spell is 10 + the spell level + the druid's Wisdom modifier.

Like other spellcasters, a druid can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. Her base daily spell allotment is given on Table 3–8: The Druid. In addition, she receives bonus spells per day if she has a high Wisdom score (see Table 1–1: Ability Modifiers and Bonus Spells). She does not have access to any domain spells or granted powers, as a cleric does.

A druid prepares and casts spells the way a cleric does, though she cannot lose a prepared spell to cast a cure spell in its place (but see Spontaneous Casting, below). A druid may prepare and cast any spell on the druid spell list, provided that she can cast spells of that level, but she must choose which spells to prepare during her daily meditation.

Spontaneous Casting: A druid can channel stored spell energy into summoning spells that she hasn't prepared ahead of time. She can "lose" a prepared spell in order to cast any summon nature's ally spell of the same level or lower. For example, a druid who has prepared repel vermin (a 4th-level spell) may lose repel vermin in order to cast summon nature's ally IV (also a 4th-level spell). 

Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells: A druid can't cast spells of an alignment opposed to her own or her deity's (if she has one). For example, a neutral good druid cannot cast evil spells. Spells associated with particular alignments are indicated by the chaos, evil, good, and law descriptors in their spell descriptions (see Chapter 11: Spells).

Bonus Languages: A druid's bonus language options include Sylvan, the language of woodland creatures. This choice is in addition to the bonus languages available to the character because of her race (see Race and Languages and the Speak Language skill).

A druid also knows Druidic, a secret language known only to druids, which she learns upon becoming a 1st-level druid. Druidic is a free language for a druid; that is, she knows it in addition to her regular allotment of languages and it doesn't take up a language slot. Druids are forbidden to teach this language to non-druids. Druidic has its own alphabet.

Animal Companion (Ex): A druid may begin play with an animal companion selected from the following list: badger, camel, dire rat, dog, riding dog, eagle, hawk, horse (light or heavy), owl, pony, snake (Small or Medium viper), or wolf. If the DM's campaign takes place wholly or partly in an aquatic environment, the DM may add the following creatures to the druid's list of options: crocodile, porpoise, Medium shark, and squid. This animal is a loyal companion that accompanies the druid on her adventures as appropriate for its kind.

A 1st-level druid's companion is completely typical for its kind except as noted in the sidebar on page 36. As a druid advances in level, the animal's power increases as shown on the table in the sidebar.

If a druid releases her companion from service, she may gain a new one by performing a ceremony requiring 24 uninterrupted hours of prayer. This ceremony can also replace an animal companion that has perished.
A druid of 4th level or higher may select from alternative lists of animals (see the sidebar). Should she select an animal companion from one of these alternative lists, the creature gains abilities as if the character's druid level were lower than it actually is. Subtract the value indicated in the appropriate list header from the character's druid level and compare the result with the druid level entry on the table in the sidebar to determine the animal companion's powers. (If this adjustment would reduce the druid's effective level to 0 or lower, she can't have that animal as a companion.) For example, a 6th-level druid could select a leopard as an animal companion. The leopard would have characteristics and special abilities as if the druid were 3rd level (taking into account the -3 adjustment) instead of 6th level.

Nature Sense (Ex): A druid gains a +2 bonus on Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks. 

Wild Empathy (Ex): A druid can use body language, vocalizations, and demeanor to improve the attitude of an animal (such as a bear or a monitor lizard). This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person (see Chapter 4: Skills). The druid rolls 1d20 and adds her druid level and her Charisma modifier to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.

To use wild empathy, the druid and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.

A druid can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2 (such as a basilisk or a girallon), but she takes a -4 penalty on the check.

Woodland Stride (Ex): Starting at 2nd level, a druid may move through any sort of undergrowth (such as natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at her normal speed and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment. However, thorns, briars, and overgrown areas that have been magically manipulated to impede motion still affect her.

Trackless Step (Ex): Starting at 3rd level, a druid leaves no trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked. She may choose to leave a trail if so desired.

Resist Nature's Lure (Ex): Starting at 4th level, a druid gains a +4 bonus on saving throws against the spell-like abilities of fey (such as dryads, pixies, and sprites).

Wild Shape (Su): At 5th level, a druid gains the ability to turn herself into any Small or Medium animal and back again once per day. Her options for new forms include all creatures with the animal type (see the Monster Manual). This ability functions like the polymorph spell, except as noted here. The effect lasts for 1 hour per druid level, or until she changes back. Changing form (to animal or back) is a standard action and doesn't provoke an attack of opportunity.

The form chosen must be that of an animal the druid is familiar with. For example, a druid who has never been outside a temperate forest could not become a polar bear. 

A druid loses her ability to speak while in animal form because she is limited to the sounds that a normal, untrained animal can make, but she can communicate normally with other animals of the same general grouping as her new form. (The normal sound a wild parrot makes is a squawk, so changing to this form does not permit speech.)

A druid can use this ability more times per day at 6th, 7th, 10th, 14th, and 18th level, as noted on Table 3–8: The Druid. In addition, she gains the ability to take the shape of a Large animal at 8th level, a Tiny animal at 11th level, and a Huge animal at 15th level. The new form's Hit Dice can't exceed the character's druid level.  
For instance, a druid can't take the form of a dire bear (a Large creature that always has at least 12 HD) until 12th level, even though she can begin taking Large forms at 8th level.

At 12th level, a druid becomes able to use wild shape to change into a plant creature, such as a shambling mound, with the same size restrictions as for animal forms. (A druid can't use this ability to take the form of a plant that isn't a creature, such as a tree or a rose bush.)

At 16th level, a druid becomes able to use wild shape to change into a Small, Medium, or Large elemental (air, earth, fire, or water) once per day. These elemental forms are in addition to her normal wild shape usage. In addition to the normal effects of wild shape, the druid gains all the elemental's extraordinary, supernatural, and spell-like abilities. She also gains the elemental's feats for as long as she maintains the wild shape, but she retains her own creature type (humanoid, in most cases).

At 18th level, a druid becomes able to assume elemental form twice per day, and at 20th level she can do so three times per day. At 20th level, a druid may use this wild shape ability to change into a Huge elemental.

Venom Immunity (Ex): At 9th level, a druid gains immunity to all poisons.

A Thousand Faces (Su): At 13th level, a druid gains the ability to change her appearance at will, as if using the alter self spell, but only while in her normal form.

Timeless Body (Ex): After attaining 15th level, a druid no longer takes ability score penalties for aging (see Table 6–5: Aging Effects) and cannot be magically aged. Any penalties she may have already incurred, however, remain in place. Bonuses still accrue, and the druid still dies of old age when her time is up.

Ex-Druids

A druid who ceases to revere nature, changes to a prohibited alignment, or teaches the Druidic language to a non-druid loses all spells and druid abilities (including her animal companion, but not including weapon, armor, and shield proficiencies). She cannot thereafter gain levels as a druid until she atones (see the atonement spell description).

Spell List:

0-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS (Orisons): Create Water ; Cure Minor Wounds ; Detect Magic ; Detect Poison ; Flare ; Guidance ; Know Direction ; Light; Mending ; Purify Food and Drink ; Read Magic ; Resistance ; Virtue 

1st-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS: Calm Animals ; Charm Animal ; Cure Light Wounds ; Detect Animals or Plants ; Detect Snares and Pits ; Endure Elements ; Entangle ; Faerie Fire ; Goodberry Hide from Animals ; Jump; Longstrider ; Magic Fang ; Magic Stone ; Obscuring Mist ; Pass without Trace ; Produce Flame; Shillelagh ; Speak with Animals; Summon Nature's Ally I 

2nd-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS: Animal Messenger ; Animal Trance ; Barkskin ; Bear's Endurance; Bull's Strength; Cat's Grace; Chill Metal ; Delay Poison ; Fire Trap ; Flame Blade ; Flaming Sphere ; Fog Cloud; Gust of Wind ; Heat Metal ; Hold Animal ; Owl's Wisdom; Reduce Animal ; Resist Energy; Restoration, Lesser ; Soften Earth and Stone ; Spider Climb; Summon Nature's Ally II ; Summon Swarm ; Tree Shape ; Warp Wood ; Wood Shape 

3rd-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS: ; Call Lightning ; Contagion ; Cure Moderate Wounds ; Daylight ; Diminish Plants ; Dominate Animal ; Magic Fang, Greater ; Meld into Stone ; Neutralize Poison ; Plant Growth ; Poison ; Protection from Elements ; Quench ; Remove Disease ; Sleet Storm; Snare ; Speak with Plants ; Spike Growth ; Stone Shape ; Summon Nature's Ally III ; Water Breathing ; Wind Wall 

4th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS: Air Walk; Antiplant Shell ; Blight; Command Plants ; Control Water; Cure Serious Wounds ; Dispel Magic ; Flame Strike ; Freedom of Movement ; Giant Vermin ; Ice Storm ; Reincarnate ; Repel Vermin ; Rusting Grasp ; Scrying ; Spike Stones ; Summon Nature's Ally IV 

5th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS: Animal Growth ; Atonement ; Awaken ; Baleful Polymorph; Call Lightning Storm; Commune with Nature ; Control Winds ; Cure Critical Wounds ; Death Ward ; Hallow ; Insect Plague ; Stoneskin; Summon Nature's Ally V ; Transmute Mud to Rock ; Transmute Rock to Mud ; Tree Stride ; Unhallow ; Wall of Fire ; Wall of Thorns 

6th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS: Antilife Shell ; Bear's Endurance, Mass; Bull's Strength, Mass; Cat's Grace, Mass; Cure Light Wounds, Mass; Dispel Magic, Greater; Find the Path ; Fire Seeds ; Ironwood ; Liveoak ; Move Earth; Owl's Wisdom, Mass; Repel Wood; Spellstaff ; Stone Tell ; Summon Nature's Ally VI ; Transport via Plants ; Wall of Stone 

7th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS: Animate Plants; Changestaff ; Control Weather 
Creeping Doom ; Cure Moderate Wounds, Mass; Fire Storm ; Heal ; Scrying, Greater; Summon Nature's Ally VII ; Sunbeam ; Transmute Metal to Wood ; True Seeing ; Wind Walk 

8th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS: Animal Shapes ; Control Plants ; Cure Serious Wounds, Mass; Earthquake; Finger of Death ; Repel Metal or Stone ; Reverse Gravity ; Summon Nature's Ally VIII ; Sunburst; Whirlwind ; Word of Recall 

9th-LEVEL DRUID SPELLS: Antipathy ; Cure Critical Wounds, Mass ; Elemental Swarm ; Foresight ; Regenerate; Shambler ; Shapechange ; Storm of Vengeance ; Summon Nature's Ally IX ; Sympathy

Animal companions: The animal companion rules have changed; it's no longer purely a "HD = level" link. (There's a lot more to it than that, of course.) Since an awakened animal isn't an animal any more (it's a magical beast), it won't be able to serve as an animal companion (or a familiar or paladin's mount, for that matter). The animal friendship spell is no longer on spell lists. Characters with the animal companion class feature will only have one animal companion at a time. Rangers use the druid rules for animal companions, at ½ their ranger level. Animal Companion ability changes by level (Bonus tricks required no training time):

1-2: HD+0 AC+0 Str/Dex+0 Bonus Tricks 1 Link (+4 Wild Empathy and Handle Animal checks), Share Spells

3-5: HD+2 AC+2 Str/Dex+1 Bonus Tricks 2 Evasion

6-8: HD+4 AC+4 Str/Dex+2 Bonus Tricks 3 Devotion (+4 Save vs. Enchantments)

9-11: HD+6 AC+6 Str/Dex+3 Bonus Tricks 4 Multiattack (if no multiple attack forms the creature gets an addition strike at -5)

12-14: HD+8 AC+8 Str/Dex+4 Bonus Tricks 5

15-17: HD+10 AC+10 Str/Dex+5 Bonus Tricks 6 Improved Evasion

18-20: HD+12 AC+12 Str/Dex+6 Bonus Tricks 7

Higher level Animal Companions (treat gaining level as Level 1):

Level 4: Ape, Black Bear, Bison, Boar, Cheetah, Crocodile, Dire Badger, Dire Rat, Dire Weasel, Leopard, Monitor Lizard, Large Shark, Constrictor Snake, Large Viper Snake, Wolverine.

Level 7: Brown Bear, Giant Crocodile, Deinonychus, Dire Ape, Dire Boar, Dire Wolf, Dire Wolverine, Elasmosaurus, Lion, Rhinoceros, Huge Viper Snake, Tiger.

Level 10: Polar Bear, Dire Lion, Megaraptor, Huge Shark, Giant Constictor Snake, Orca Whale.

Level 13: Dire Bear, Giant Octopus, Elephant

Level 16: Dire Shark, Dire Tiger, Giant Squid, Triceratops, Tyrannosaurus.

There is one major set of problems that stands in the way of converting my character over to 3.5, and that is the ring of Animal Friendship and the extra animal companions that I have.

In 3.5 a druid no longer has animal friendship as a spell, but,  instead gains an animal companion that grows stronger as he levels.  How do you want me to handle this?

Here are a couple of options...

A) Apply the animal companion bonus to one of the wolves and then drop the extra animal companions.  Pick a different ring to take the place of the ring of Animal Friendship.

B) Drop all of my animal companions and hope that I find something as we adventure.  Lose the ring of Animal Friendship and get nothing in return.

C) Convert my character only partially, bringing everything but the animal companions up to 3.5.

D) Something else entirely.

Let me know how you would like me to convert the character.  Thanks.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 23, 2003)

I just found out that my wife intends to take all of next week off work so we can travel with her mother.... initially, I figured it would only be a couple days and no loss of internet access since we would be staying at my parents house.  Now it looks like  there will probably be at least a couple days where I wont have accesss at all (unless I can find a hotel with access for my laptop)

This means I'll be able to post once (maybe twice a day) for most of that time, but probably two or three days at most, I might not be able to post at all.  I can fill you in more once I find out my wife's plans, I just wanted to give you a heads up.

Thanks.


----------



## Thordain (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up, yang. Have fun on your trip!


----------



## Thordain (Jun 28, 2003)

Page, are you still with us? Haven't seen you post for some time now... please give us a sign!


----------



## tburdett (Jul 2, 2003)

Status report?


----------



## Thordain (Jul 2, 2003)

Well, with Page MIA I think the best thing to do is to ask one of you guys to take over Lorenz for the time being. I am disappointed that a player would just drop out like this without a word. I hope he's okay. 
Any volunteers for taking over the rogue?


----------



## tburdett (Jul 2, 2003)

I'll volunteer to run Lorenz.


----------



## Thordain (Jul 2, 2003)

All right, I'll resume the adventure starting tomorrow then


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 2, 2003)

Ready to Go!

GE


----------



## tburdett (Jul 2, 2003)

Lockpicks and animal companion on standby!


----------



## yangnome (Jul 3, 2003)

OK, I should have limited access from here on out.  Tomorrow I'll be heading back home and then spending most of teh weekend in San Fran.  I should be able to post at least once a day between now and then, possibly more often than that.  Everything should return to normal by Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Thordain (Jul 4, 2003)

thanks for the updates, yang!


----------



## Page (Jul 4, 2003)

My deepest apologies to all of you. I lost internet access for quite a while, but everything is back online now. I'm ready to resume Lorenz if you'll have me back, Thordain. If you'd rather continue without me, I'll completely understand. Sorry to leave you hanging. I'll try to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Thordain (Jul 4, 2003)

No problem at all! I'm glad you are still with us Page!. Just in time too, as we are about to enter combat!


----------



## Thordain (Jul 4, 2003)

Just a heads up that I'm heading to California on the 4th of July. The 5th is my birthday, so I might only be able to post once a day on those two days. Should be back to normal after that weekend


----------



## Thordain (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey guys,

Independence day and my birthday were a lot busier than I expected... haven't had the chance to get some  online time . I'll be back in Seattle by Thurs, so things should be back to normal by then, although I'll try to post before then!


----------



## Thordain (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey guys,

Apologies for the delay. I got back to Seattle only to find that my internet access had been cut! I just got it restored and will get back to the game ASAP.


----------

